# THE RUNWAY > Air Travel Forum >  Luggage Limit

## salgolden

Now that all the airlines have limited people to just one piece of luggage, forcing them to pay for their second piece, I think a fairer deal better than limiting people to 50% of the prior amount, would be to allow extra overweeight (if you used to be entitle to 2 50 lb bags totaling 100 lbs, now you should be allowed 70
I think the airlines are being piggish but what can we do? travel by boat?

----------


## PatSinger

Does every airline have the same luggage allowance or does it vary?

----------


## albertwhite

cost of "overweight" varies by a lot - If you really need more space make sure to include the extra $125 you may pay for an extra suitcase when you choose an airline

----------


## MclauchlanSmith

thank you so much for the post

----------


## eunice01

I think to avoid luggage overload...just bring those important things...
be very aware to the weight of your luggage to avoid extra payment...

----------


## mikehussy

Hand baggage is luggage that you carry on the  the plane with you, while hold baggage is luggage that you check-in. All baggage items, include hand baggage, must be screened, regardless of size.

----------


## spanancy123

I wish to know what is the luggage limit for emirates??? thank you for advance

----------


## david22

No different airline provide the different luggage.

----------


## davidsmith36

One of my experience say that in India, The 23kg luggage can be carried as you travel on air

----------


## sankalppatil732

Yes,Off course,It fluctuates. 
I believe It's better approach to stay away from gear overload...just bring those essential things... 
be exceptionally mindful to the heaviness of your gear to evade additional installment...

----------


## jeffronald19

It depends on which airline you choose.
For example: SpiceJet allows free checked baggage allowance of 15 kg not to exceed 158 cm in overall dimensions (L+W+H) per passenger, for all domestic bookings. From EX-IXJ and SXR, free checked-in baggage allowance is 22 kg per passenger per flight.

----------


## steffidsouza46

The maximum weight permissible for a single piece of baggage is 32 kgs. This rule is applicable on the entire Air India network. Child fares are entitled to the same baggage allowance as adults. Incapacitated passengers may carry one wheelchair or other assistive devices.

----------


## davidsmith36

If your travel arrangements include more than one airline, other baggage allowances may apply. That may also affect fees applied and any duty free purchases that you make on your journey. It is important that the airline is notified up front of any baggage in excess of passenger's allowance.

----------


## Ly Tong

"i dont want to stir the pot but it makes me cringe all the time
-----------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-extensions.html	free magento 2 extension https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-la...extension.html

"

----------


## Srilu Uppari

When you fly there are limits to the weight. Item over 32kg are not accepted. If your baggage weight is overloaded then need to pay extra charges per 1Kg. There is free baggage allowance must check your baggage weight while your traveling.

----------


## rock45

no all air lines have different luggage allowance

----------


## luishuang

I think it's a good chance to learn a new language

----------

